# Calico Crabs



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Does anyone know of a consistent way to trap/catch them? I see a few every once in a blue moon in the surf and that's about it


----------



## lurebuilder (Sep 2, 2015)

I have been wondering the same thing


----------



## gshivar (Aug 29, 2006)

I do know when they are thick in the surf, use them for big drum. A friend years ago on Ocracoke caught many large drum on short cast using calico crabs. I know of no way to consistently catch/trap them. In SE NC I have never caught one inshore in my crab pots. And, what happened to the "box crabs" and "roster claw crabs" ?? best - glenn


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

I was watching this thread hoping someone would come up with an answer...  I'd LOVE to have five or six keeping cool on ice for sightcasting baits... I really don't think a cobe would refuse if dropped in the right spot..........


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

Yeah, I have fished at least 15 days this year, seen 2 grown cobia. One would have been borderline legal at that. Tried everything from live fish to live blue crab, guess I just need the right one to swim by


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

gshivar said:


> I do know when they are thick in the surf, use them for big drum. A friend years ago on Ocracoke caught many large drum on short cast using calico crabs. I know of no way to consistently catch/trap them. In SE NC I have never caught one inshore in my crab pots. And, what happened to the "box crabs" and "roster claw crabs" ?? best - glenn


If He ever gets a day off from being a Matey, send Mr. Tater out (on a calm day like today) to the Frisco Pier parking area with his Kayak, 25 foot of parachute cord, a Mahi Mahi carcass and a thin mesh dip net and a live well bucket.

Should be able to keep them alive in the creek behind your house.

If you want to pay $5.00 a piece for them and lend me a Yak, I will get busy I won't stop until I have a hundred in the live well


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2017)

NC KingFisher said:


> Does anyone know of a consistent way to trap/catch them? I see a few every once in a blue moon in the surf and that's about it


I found a guy with a video of catching them https://myfishingcapecod.com/how-to-find-and-catch-live-calico-crabs-for-bait


----------



## finfish (Jun 1, 2005)

No idea on a good way to catch them, but tarpon love them.


----------



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

I used to catch them in NJ around the shallows. They often would be an inch or two down in the sand, so some sort of short tined rake would probably get them. I would find them ... actually they found me when they'd grab one of my toes


----------

